# Has anyone tried antidepressants?



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

I was wondering if this could potentially help with all the emotional damage stemming from LG.


----------



## leighs (May 4, 2019)

I've heard it's helped some people, especially if they have leaky gas stemming from anxiety.

For me though it's what caused my odor because it was constipating and caused excessive sweating


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

Sort of a pointless question correct? Obviously anti depressants/anti anxiety will help to an extent, anxiety and depression put a stress on your body that can only hurt any sort of issue that might be going on with you or me in regards to the stank and all that fun stuff. Numbing your brain to remove the effect of these emotions can help the severity, chances of it curing though who really knows. Try anti depressants and anti anxiety they'll change how you feel and cope, which may or may not be a good thing. Go find out its not a bad idea. Many people have taken them in the past, nothing stands out in my memory of it though for having outstanding results. Goodluck, and see a psychotherapist if youre worried about emotional damage that is and has been caused due to this. Never been but therapists are there to listen and provide insight and help, and sometimes people just need to open up. Who else can one really talk to about this issue in terms of a social aspect.


----------

